# planning and scheduling Eng.



## haithamelkott (18 فبراير 2007)

الى جميع الاخوة الاعزاء المتخصصين فى مجال التخطيط , برجاء اخبارنا عن الاتى:
1- مهام و مسؤليات مهندس التخطيط
2- اهمية مهندس التخطيط فى الشركة
3- المهارات الاساسية و الخبرات المطلوب توافرها 
4- المستقبل المهنى لمهندس التخطيط
مع الشكر,,,


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 فبراير 2007)

الأخ هيثم لمعرفة الكثير عن أجابة سؤالك رجاء تصفح النلتقى جيدا وخاصة فى باب أدارة المشروعات ستجد مساهمات أكثر من رائعة لزملاء أعزاء تجيب عن سؤالك وذلك لضمان عدم تكرار مواضيع المساهمات و اللة الموفق 
أخوك م / محمود حازم عياد


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (18 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
من اهم واجبات مهندس التخطيط في المشاريع الانشائيه هو :
1. تخطيط وجدوله ومتابعه انشطه اعمال المشروع من اعمال مدنيه وميكانيكيه وكهربائيه
2.التنسيق والترتيب مع باقي المهندسين بالمشروع ومقاولي الباطن للتأكيد على ان جميع الانشطه الحرجه هي بالاولويه وتحت التنفيذ وضمن الخطه .
3.مراقبه ومتابعه وتطوير وتحديث البرنامج الزمنيupdated Schedule بمقارنته مع برنامج الاساسbaseline Schedule
4.تحميل البرنامج بجميع الموارد المطلوبه من معدات وعماله ...الخ 
5.عمل وتجهيز انتاجيه عمال Productivity Rate .
6.تجهيز وتقديم الجدوال الزمنيه والتقييمات الزمنيه لفترات زمنيه محدده مثل 3week Look Ahead و التقارير الشهريه و غيرها...مثل تقارير نسب الانجاز... ..
7.التاكيد على تطبيق طريقه المسار الحرج ومتابعتها لانهاء المشروع بالوقت المحدد.
8.متابعه انشطه المشروع حسب ما هو مخطط لها .
9.المطالبه بتمديد وقت المشروع - راجع مشاركاتي -. (يجب الالمام الجيد بالفديك وغيره)
10. عمل التغطيه اللازمه للتاخييرات Recovery Programme.
11. متابعه الكلفه والتحكم بها واعداد الكاش فلو In And Out Cash Flow .
12.تجهيز تقاري خاصه بالعماله Manpower Histogram
13.اعداد (بواسطه سكرتير ) جداول المراسلات وتبان المسوؤل عن التاخيرball In Court
مثل جداول Itr وncr وsubmittalsو الرسائل و Rfi وغيرها ...
14.تجهيز جدول Risk Alert وتبيان المسؤليه ومدى التاثير منخفض متوسط مرتفع و Ball In Court
15. اعمال كثيره ومتنوعه حسب حجم ونوع المشروع 
16. يعتبر مهندس التخطيط مدير مشروع مصغر ويعتبر ايضا جهاز الانذار والتحذير في المشروع ولا يمكن الاستغاء عنه في المشاريع الكبيره وخصوصا عند حصول مشاكل وتاخيرات اذ ان الحكم هو تقارير مهندس التخطيط وبالعاده يطلب المالك او الاستشاري او غيره من المحكمين 
Substantiate Documents
17.هناك بعض الامور لانشااء الجدول الزمني يجب معرفتها وبدونها يكون الشخص غير مءهل ليكون مهندس تخطيط
أ. معرفه تحديد نشاطات المشروع عن طريق الدراسه التفصيليه لمخططات وعقد وجدول كميات المشروع.
ب.معرفه تتابع النشاطات والعلاقات وغيرها ...
ج. معرفه تقدير موارد النشاطات على اسس علميه منطقيه
د.معرفه تقدير المده الزمنيه على اسس علميه منطقيه 
هـ.تطوير الجدول الزمني اخراج الجدول بصيغه Clause 14programme وبعد اعتماده يصبح Baseline Programme
و.ضبط الجدول الزمني والتحكم به تحديثات حسب نسب الانجاز لبرنامج Baseline
وغيرها من المهام والوجبات 
ارجو انني قدمت بعض الشيئ المفيد


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (18 فبراير 2007)

ان المهام اعلاه هي واجباتي التي اقوم بها حاليا.
وشكرا


----------



## haithamelkott (18 فبراير 2007)

يا اخى مشكور الشرح الوافى و بارك اللة لك


----------



## medhat1973 (19 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا جزيلا اخى نعيم ابو كرم على شرحك ولى بعض التساؤلات ارجو منك افادتى فيها
1- نقطه رقم 14 من الشرح لا افهم كيفية عمل هذه التقارير
2-نقطه رقم 17 الفقره هـ كيفية اخراج التقرير , وما معنى clause14 programme


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 فبراير 2007)

*planning and scheduling eng*

أستكمالا" لتسائل أخى العزيز مدحت فأنا أطلب أيضا" أذا أمكن وضع خطوات لتنفيذ هذة التقارير ويمكن أن أضيفها مع شرح نموذج لمشروع بريمافيرا الذى أقوم بة الأن وأضيف على المساهمة الجميلة من الزميل أبو كرم أنة يمكنك عن طريق البريمافيرا مراقبة المخازن و عمل مستخلص المقاول مباشرة" بواسطة report writer و global change وأيضا" يمكن لمهندس البرامج تخطيط كيفية توزيع المعدات و العدة على أنحاء المشروع وكذلك فأن مهندس التخطيط أو ال planner من واجباتة مقارنة ال performance مع schedule من حيث ال cost و time ومسئوليتة أيضا هى الclaims التى تتعلق بالناحية التنفيذية للمشروع من تأخير رسومات أو خامات أو أعتماد خامة أو حتى يمكن عن طريق البريمافيرا يمكن عمل variation order حسب طلب المالك أو صاحب المشروع أو ال project manager والمقصود بة المشرف العام على المقاول الرئيسى وكذلك فأن أرتفاع أسعار الخامات أو العمالة يمكن تسجيلة فى البريمافيرا وعمل تقارير مقارنة وتعتبر نوع من أنواع ال claims الهامة كل ذلك سيتم توضيحة بأذن اللة فى شرح مشروع البريمافيرا الذى أشارك بة حاليا"
مع قبول شكرى و تقديرى لأبو كرم و المهندس مدحت الذى أسعدنى التعرف علية من خلال الملتقى

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (20 فبراير 2007)

الاخ محمود والاخ مدحت يسعدني التعرف عليكم من خلال هذه المنتدى الرائع بل مدرسه المهندسين حيث يتبادل الاخوان العرب الخبرات والمعلومات المفيده من خلال التجارب العمليه والتنوع الهائل في المشاريع . اتفق مع الاخ محمود في كل ما يقوله واتطلع لتطوير العلاقه معك والاستفاده من خبرتك كذللك الاخ مدحت ارجو ارسال البريد الالكتروني الخاص بيك لاتمكن من ارسال نموذج عن جدول المخاطر . بخصوص clause 14 programme هو نفسه برنامج العمل time schedule للمشروع لكن يكون متوافق مع الشرط 14.1 من شروط العطاءات ( عقد الفديك -(clause) الشرط او البند 14.1)حيث يتم تحميل البرنامج بالموارد والكلفه اللازمه ويقدم بشكل رسمي للاستشاري-ممثل المهندس - او مدير المشروع -المهندس- او صاحب العمل - المالك- وبعد اعتماده يصبح هو برنامج الاساسbaseline schedule الذي يتم عمل التحديثات عليها واجراء عمليه مراقبه المشروع من خلاله.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 فبراير 2007)

الأخ العزيز نعيم أبو كرم أشكر لك هذة الكلمة الرقيقة ونحن كمهندسين عرب يجب أن نفتخر بأن لدينا طموحات وتطلعات للمستقبل يمكن أن تضعنا فى مصاف الأمم المتقدمة ولكن بشىء من التعاون المفيد و عدم حجب المعلومة عن زميل لك يحتاج اليها نستطيع أن نقول أن لدينا مهندسين يندر أن تجد مثلهم فى أى دولة الفرق الوحيد الأخلاص لعدم الأطالة عليكم فأن email الخاص بى هو 
enghazem1 at yahoo . com وسأرسل لك على email الخاص بك الجزئين الأول و الثانى لشرح مشروع بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة بالأضافة الى ملف لأسعار البنود وتحليل كامل لها أقوم بتجيزة لطرحة فى الملتقى وأيضا" سأشترك فى دورة تدريبية للعمل على بريمافيرا 5 مستوى أول و متقدم بأذن اللة وسوف أطرح كل ما تعلمتة فى الملتقى 
أخوك محمود حازم عياد


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (20 فبراير 2007)

لا شكر ع واجب واتمنى لك التميز في حياتك 

بانتظار مرسالك ...


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 مارس 2007)

شكرانعيم أبوكرم (اسم على مسمى).


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (22 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخوي جلال انشالله اني ما قصرت وقدمت المطلوب


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 مارس 2007)

نعيم ابو كرم قال:


> الاخ محمود والاخ مدحت يسعدني التعرف عليكم من خلال هذه المنتدى الرائع بل مدرسه المهندسين حيث يتبادل الاخوان العرب الخبرات والمعلومات المفيده من خلال التجارب العمليه والتنوع الهائل في المشاريع . اتفق مع الاخ محمود في كل ما يقوله واتطلع لتطوير العلاقه معك والاستفاده من خبرتك كذللك الاخ مدحت ارجو ارسال البريد الالكتروني الخاص بيك لاتمكن من ارسال نموذج عن جدول المخاطر . بخصوص clause 14 programme هو نفسه برنامج العمل time schedule للمشروع لكن يكون متوافق مع الشرط 14.1 من شروط العطاءات ( عقد الفديك -(clause) الشرط او البند 14.1)حيث يتم تحميل البرنامج بالموارد والكلفه اللازمه ويقدم بشكل رسمي للاستشاري-ممثل المهندس - او مدير المشروع -المهندس- او صاحب العمل - المالك- وبعد اعتماده يصبح هو برنامج الاساسbaseline schedule الذي يتم عمل التحديثات عليها واجراء عمليه مراقبه المشروع من خلاله.



لو امكن يا بشمهندس نعيم تبعتلي انا كمان جدول المخاطر و جزاك الله خيرا عنا.
amin.sorour at gmail dot com


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 مارس 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أستكمالا" لتسائل أخى العزيز مدحت فأنا أطلب أيضا" أذا أمكن وضع خطوات لتنفيذ هذة التقارير ويمكن أن أضيفها مع شرح نموذج لمشروع بريمافيرا الذى أقوم بة الأن وأضيف على المساهمة الجميلة من الزميل أبو كرم أنة يمكنك عن طريق البريمافيرا مراقبة المخازن و عمل مستخلص المقاول مباشرة" بواسطة report writer و global change وأيضا" يمكن لمهندس البرامج تخطيط كيفية توزيع المعدات و العدة على أنحاء المشروع وكذلك فأن مهندس التخطيط أو ال planner من واجباتة مقارنة ال performance مع schedule من حيث ال cost و time ومسئوليتة أيضا هى الclaims التى تتعلق بالناحية التنفيذية للمشروع من تأخير رسومات أو خامات أو أعتماد خامة أو حتى يمكن عن طريق البريمافيرا يمكن عمل variation order حسب طلب المالك أو صاحب المشروع أو ال project manager والمقصود بة المشرف العام على المقاول الرئيسى وكذلك فأن أرتفاع أسعار الخامات أو العمالة يمكن تسجيلة فى البريمافيرا وعمل تقارير مقارنة وتعتبر نوع من أنواع ال claims الهامة كل ذلك سيتم توضيحة بأذن اللة فى شرح مشروع البريمافيرا الذى أشارك بة حاليا"
> مع قبول شكرى و تقديرى لأبو كرم و المهندس مدحت الذى أسعدنى التعرف علية من خلال الملتقى
> 
> محمود حازم عياد



ياريت يا بشمهندس محمود توضحلنا ازاي نقدر نعمل الحجات ديه علي البريمافيرا وانا متابع المثال اللي حضرتك بتعمله هو رائع جدا بصراحه وياريت تكمله بسرعه عشان نستفيد كلنا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غريم الريم (28 مارس 2007)

الاخ/ محمود ذكرت في كلامك وردك على الاخوان ان هناك مشروع على البراميفيرا في طور الاعداد والتجهيز له بالتعاون مع الاخوان المهندسين

كم انا تواق لمعرفة وقت انزاله في الملتقى لانني من المهندسين المبتدئين في مجال التخطيط والمهتمين بمجال ادارة المشاريع.

راجيا التوفيق والفائده للجميع


----------



## kokashahat (19 يناير 2010)

المزيد الله يبارك فيكم علي مواقع تفيد التخطيط والجدولة


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 ديسمبر 2010)

نامل التوضيح لتحديث البرنامج وعمل الكاش فلو بمثال 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tariq tebar (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## lostlove515 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر والتقدير للاخوة المشاركين 

ونامل المزيد من التفاعل والقاء 


الضوء على ما يجب ان يراعيه 

مهندس التخطيط عند انشاء 

او مراجعة البرامج الزمنية 

ومالضوابط والخطوات التى 

يجب اتباعها عند عمل تمديد 


للمشروع يترتب عليه تعديل 


البرنامج وكيف يمكن حساب 


التمديد من البرنامج والخطوات 


الصحيحة ليكون تمديد عادل 


وفقنا الله واياكم


----------

